
Apply HN: IMe – Social networking based on activities - Pradeep2195
IMe is a new social networking platform which helps bring people from same location with same interests together. Users will be able to create competitive one on one or team events and invite other users from the same location. Along with players and participants, having an event created on a social platform will also bring audience for the events.<p>Along with planning and organizing events, serious players will get to collect the stats and ratings from the events. Having more ratings and stats as proof will help these serious players stand out from others and can fetch them unique opportunities which otherwise might be missed.<p>In a trending local event, audience forum will be available for sports fans to express their analysis and also to validate the data from that event for serious players. This data and stats can also be used by coaches and recruiters who are constantly looking for new talents.
======
Pradeep2195
We highly appreciate your opinion and suggestions on our project

